# New Cart Driver



## Vegan Draftman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi !
The first thing you´ve got to do if the horse is new to you is spending a lot of time with him. Take him for a walk every now and when like other people walk their dogs.
Let him graaze a little bit here and there. Go as close to scary places like road works and flag poles as you can and stay calm, calm, calm, even if he´s stepping. Put the harness on for short times and walk with it. Practice to stand still. Give him a lot of love. And even moore love. I´ve done this ever since my horse was foal and we´ve got a wonderful relationship. She´s not afraid of anything. We can go on the highway with trucks passing and she´s not even flap her ears. Now you´re ready to start the carrige training. Good luck. Richard.


----------

